# Free Love: Stories of Love and Lust on the Internet



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

Eternal Sunset by Sephera Giron.

http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/2011/01/eternal-sunset-by-sephera-giron.html

Kindle in the Wind
www.kindleinthewind.blogspot.com
Daily eBool Alerts, Links to freebies for the Kindle and Author Interviews.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

By "free" openings I think you mean you have open slots, not that they are "free?"


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you, Lee.  eMail requesting details sent.


----------



## MQ (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks, Lee.  Just sent the e-mail.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I sent you an email. Thanks.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Lee:

I am just going to send you an email. This is very exciting!

Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

I just sent you an email. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Lee,
I hope I'm in time. I just sent you an email.
Happy Monday and thanks for the opportunity.
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Lee - 

Sounds great! 

Just sent you an email.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Sending you an email also.

Thanks!
Delyse


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

I sent you one too. I'd love ot hear more.


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Checking out your site and I noticed you put up a sponsorship calendar. I got 2/20. Thanks again!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice looking site!


----------



## KendallSwan (May 17, 2010)

Email sent.  Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your blog!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

The _Kindle in the Wind _ blogsite has new lower eBook sponsorships and advertising rates for March and April.

Get your book or website in front of thousands of Kindle readers.

Lee Niles
Kindle in the Wind
http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

KindleintheWind said:


> The _Kindle in the Wind _ blogsite has new lower eBook sponsorships and advertising rates for March and April.
> 
> Get your book or website in front of thousands of Kindle readers.
> 
> ...


Welcome Lee...good to see you here


----------



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

Visit the Kindle in the Wind blog site for your daily dose of Kindle recommendations, links to free and discounted eBooks, best-sellers, tips and tricks and do much more.

www.kindleinthewind.blogspot.com


----------



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

Free Love: True Stories of Love and Lust on the Internet by Thomas Kelleher.

This is our Kindle in the Wind monthly sponsor.

I'd buy the book for the title alone.

www.Kindleinthewind.blogspot.com

_edit: new posts merged into existing thread for this blog title_


----------



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

A few Kindle in the Wind Daily eBook Flickers (sponsorships) are still available for March. Get your eBook in front of thousands of Kindle readers. http://www.kindleinthewind.blogspot.com


----------



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

The Sex, the drugs, the lies, the cheating and NOW the truth!

I love America Idol, but I love SCANDAL even more.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004NNVJ7I?ie=UTF8&tag=genernextpubl-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B004NNVJ7I


----------



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

And we celebrate that event with the Kindle in the Wind Daily eBook FLICKER.

http://kindleinthewind.blogspot.com/2011/03/iditarod-novel-of-greatest-race-on.html

IDITAROD a novel of The Greatest Race on Earth by André Jute

Marchez! - A race for survival

When Rhodes Delaney challenged James Alderston Whitbury III to a grudge match she chose the most grueling of all tests - the Iditarod: a lethal dogsled race across the perilous wastelands of barren Alaska.

Through life-sapping storms, howling blizzards, and deadly sub-zero temperatures, the racers must struggle over treacherous mountain passes where the sun's rays never reach, cross frozen rivers risking the icy torrents below, and pass enraged bull moose, ravenous bears - and the world's largest, hungriest wolf pack.

In Iditarod, André Jute puts the reader's feet on the ice and on the runners for twelve hundred hazardous miles of the last great race across the last dangerous frontier as the exhausted bodies and hallucinating minds of the contestants battle towards the moment of truth - when Man and Nature exact the ultimate reckoning from each other.

Iditarod is at once a love story, a great adventure, and a brilliant word portrait of the world's most spectacular and least-known land.

First published in the UK by Grafton Books 1990, Iditarod is fully revised for this 20th anniversary 2010 edition by CoolMain Press.

This edition features a new map specially drawn to display well on the Kindle.

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book/blog. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

Authors, get your Kindle books in front of thousands of readers. Kindle in the Wind blog site.

http://www.moreebooksplease.com/.

We're keeping our rates lower for April and May sponsorships even though we've almost hit 10,000 views per month.

Lee Niles
Kindle in the Wind

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book/blog. please read our Forum Decorum thread. new threads started may be deleted without warning._


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Lee--

Nice site and perfect timing. I am composing a Constant Contact newsletter this afternoon with blog sites for people to find ebooks. I will put you on the list. Can you send me an advertising pricing sheet to my email? [email protected]

Thanks--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey there!!

I just wanted to say a great big "Thank you" for featuring my book, Black & White, on your site on March 11. My sales took a nice jump, and have held steady since. This is going to be my best month!

I'm loving the indie author life!

Thanks again,
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

Free Love: Stories of Love and Lust on the Internet by Thomas Kelleher

Now on $2.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0038HEQDY/ref=as_li_tf_til?tag=morebople-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B0038HEQDY&adid=1AAJ463B7FXYA1G26DP1&

Nearly 40 million singles in America share a personal little secret. They're using the Internet to look for true love and/or lust online, but aren't necessarily admitting it.

The truth is that online dating has grown immensely popular over the past decade, due, in part, to continuing advances of the Internet and the proliferation of dating sites. Yet, for many people online dating carries the same stigma that used to be associated with printed personal ads in newspapers: that you must be some kind of desperate loser to have to resort to placing a classified ad in order to get a date.

But despite their shortcomings and somewhat risky nature, personal ads actually worked. It wasn't long before these classified ads migrated online, and soon gave rise to more structured "socially acceptable" commercial dating sites. Many of these have become profitable by charging fees for identifying candidates who match personal profiles and preferences, and offering the promise of fewer frightening surprises and disastrous first dates and an express lane to Mr. or Ms. Right.

But shouldn't love be free? A lot of people seem to think so. Many continue to shun the paid sites and opt instead for the "Wild West" approach to online dating - free personals.

FREE LOVE - True Stories of Love and Lust on the Internet documents this increasingly popular trend and presents a collection of actual online ad postings as they originally appeared and the stories behind them - all told in the posters' own words, triumphs, disasters, warts and all. These stories take you into the mental and actual bedrooms of a diverse range of people, with a variety of backgrounds, personal needs, wants and desires, sexual orientations, preferences and lifestyle choices.

If you've ever considered placing or responding to a personal ad, or just starting out, this is the place to start. Experience is the best teacher, and thanks to the candid revelations of the people in this book, you can learn a great deal from their experiences without having to incur a single indignity of your own.

FREE LOVE - True Stories of Love and Lust on the Internet is a must-read for anyone who is currently, or seriously considering, using free online personal ads to find the like-minded man, woman, couple or DOM of their dreams. Or at the very least, someone warm to curl up with for the night. Perhaps you, or someone you know, are one of them? Draw your own conclusions and decide for yourself if online dating is right for you. As you'll see in these fascinating personal accounts, online dating is very much like playing the lottery. And you just might hit the jackpot.

_--- edit... again, your new post has been merged with your original thread for your blog. please remember, only one thread per book or blog. please read our Forum Decorum thread. new threads started will be deleted._


----------



## KindleintheWind (Jan 12, 2011)

The Kindle in the Wind blogsite is the easiest way to get your ebook in front of over 10,000 readers each month.

Daily sponsorships are just $10.00.

http://www.kindleinthewind.com

Lee Niles


----------

